# Returning to fight an old foe...



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 19, 2013)

Admittedly, glass tops have given me more trouble than any surface. Walked away to fine tune the copper no less.

I have yet to make one that impressed me, or would sell 

So here we go old friend...it's me and you again.

I think I may just use it as a desk paper weight and not even scratch it....so I'm not disappointed (AGAIN) :cray:

Zebrawood glass over acrylic

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/zebraglasstop_zpsc0954ad5.jpg

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/zebraglass_zpsf2cfb264.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2013)

I like the looks of it. I don't know nothin' about calls:wacko1:... What is it about the glass surface that causes trouble?

From an aesthetic standpoint, the glass would allow for some pretty creative soundboard materials. I immediately thought of using laser patterns on something like alternative ivory... Sort of a scrimshaw look. Lots of possibilities visually...


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 19, 2013)

people do really cool stuff with clear tops


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Quacker, I'm not an expert or close to it, but I have made a few glass calls that sound good. Just looking at your call, your sides may be a little to thick, just for grins try one leaving 1/8" thickness around your striker surface. I don't know what your using for a sound board, I use slate with a glass striking surface. And last but definitely not least, what gap are you using between your sound board and striker surface, try using around .065" our about 2/32". Work from there, if I can do it anyone can.

Roy


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 20, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Hey Quacker, I'm not an expert or close to it, but I have made a few glass calls that sound good. Just looking at your call, your sides may be a little to thick, just for grins try one leaving 1/8" thickness around your striker surface. I don't know what your using for a sound board, I use slate with a glass striking surface. And last but definitely not least, what gap are you using between your sound board and striker surface, try using around .065" our about 2/32". Work from there, if I can do it anyone can.
> 
> Roy



Thanks, I think it's I just don't like glass


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 20, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Hey Quacker, I'm not an expert or close to it, but I have made a few glass calls that sound good. Just looking at your call, your sides may be a little to thick, just for grins try one leaving 1/8" thickness around your striker surface. I don't know what your using for a sound board, I use slate with a glass striking surface. And last but definitely not least, what gap are you using between your sound board and striker surface, try using around .065" our about 2/32". Work from there, if I can do it anyone can.
> 
> Roy



Roy..I'll trade ya a call for a call (finished)...and a blank of zebra from me in exchange for a blank of ?? from you


----------

